# Leecraft HT-1 Zero Clearance Insert



## Tedstor

Yep. I have the same brand insert for my Crafty TS. A great product.


----------



## lumberjoe

I agree, I have a few for my R4512 (regular and Dado). The price is hard to swallow, but there is no doubt these are quality inserts. Does your saw not have a riving knife?


----------



## SirFatty

Lumberjoe: indeed it does.. but I did not cut the insert to accept it yet.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I bought two a these recently myself. Very good inserts…much better than my handmade ones.


----------



## lumberjoe

The inserts for the R4512 were pre-cut for the riving knife. I wonder if there is a "with riving knife" option for your saw


----------



## SirFatty

Jumberjoe: not that I'm aware of, but there were instructions with the insert detailing how to cut the slot (they recommend a jig saw).


----------

